# 16 GB Ram nur 8 GB verwendbar Win10 64bit



## wullebob (20. Oktober 2018)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin nicht so der grosse schreiber und hoffe daher das ich mich verständlich ausdrücke.

Hab vor ein Paar Tagen von einem Freund einen PC für meinen Sohn gekauft in dem waren 8GB Ram verbaut. da ich den gleichen Ram noch aus meinem alten PC hatte, habe ich diesen dazu gesteckt. Mehr kann ja nicht schaden.
Jetzt folgt das Problem.
Im Ressourcenmonitor unter Windows werden die 16gb zwar erkannt, ich kann aber nur 7.98gb verwenden. Wenn ich im Bios schaue steht im start Bildschirm auch nur 8 gb aber im BIOS direkt stehen 16 gb mit 1600mhz allerdings
im singlechannel modus. Ich habe die Riegel auch schon hin und her gesteckt ohne eine veränderung. Stecke ich nur 8gb werden auch diese geteilt und immer die hälfte für Hardware reserviert. Kann mir aber nicht erklären was für
eine Hardware das sein soll. eine onboard Graka hat das MB nicht.
Das sind die Komponenten

ASRock 980de/u3s3 Mainboard Sockel AM3+
AMD FX6300 CPU
4GB Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 DIMM 240pin  davon halt 4 sind keine Kits sondern 4 einzelne
Geforce 960 GTX

Hab das Bios via CMOS zurückgesetzt
bei max Arbeitsspeicher ist kein Haken
Bios ist aktuell

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Habe jetzt 3 Tage lang alles gelesen was ich gefunden habe aber keine Lösung gefunden, hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Sorenhuhn (20. Oktober 2018)

Das ist ja echt komisch. Ich weiß, das ist jetzt zwar keine fachmännische Lösung bezogen auf das Problem, aber hast Du schon versucht, Windows neu zu installieren? Das sollte mit 90%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit das Problem beheben.


----------



## wullebob (20. Oktober 2018)

Das würde ich eigentlich gern vermeiden. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das es ein Windowsproblem ist. Da ja windows die 16 GB erkennt und nur im bios einmal 8 (Startseite) und 16 (direkt im Bios) stehen.
Was aber jetzt passiert Topt das ganze nochmal.
War heute bei meinen Eltern und mein Vater hat auch ein Am3+ Board mit 8gb Ram von Ballistik. Hab zwei von meinen mitgenommen. Bei ihm nachgesehen und siehe da seine laufen dual und für Hardware waren 46mb reserviert.
So wie es sein soll. Also meine rein und was passiert 8 gb da 4 für Hardware reserviert. Tja dachte ich also wohl doch ein Ram Problem. Allerdings als ich dann seine wieder verbaut hatte, waren von seinen auch nur noch 4Gb verfügbar und 4 für Hardware reserviert.
Jetzt weiss ich wirklich nicht mehr was los ist. Bin am verzweifeln


----------



## Torben456 (20. Oktober 2018)

Guck einfach bei CPU-Z nach, da steht die richtige Menge.


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Oktober 2018)

Teste die Ram Riegel doch mal einzeln in allen Slots.

Edt:Bestimmt ein Riegel oder Slot defekt.Der Speicher läuft ja auch nur im Single Channel Mode.


----------



## Spiritus2 (20. Oktober 2018)

Um ein Fehler des Betriebssystems auszuschließen würde ich dir empfehlen mal den PC mit einer Desinfect (oder einem anderen Standalone Betriebssystem) zu starten und zu prüfen, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher du verwenden kannst. So könnten wir den Fehler schonmal sicherer eingrenzen. 

Da du ja gerade bei deinem Vater das Problem nach dem „Umbau“ reproduzieren konntest, liegt es auch nahe das was beim Einbau schiefgelaufen ist. Gerade bei älteren Rechnern sind die Kontakte für den Ram manchmal staubig oder nicht mehr ganz sauber, sodass sie nicht „richtig“ erkannt werden. Eventuell hilft es den Ram nochmal raus zu nehmen und die Kontaktflächen vorsichtig zu reinigen. Vielleicht steckt auch einer der beiden nicht richtig drin? Ich gehe davon aus, dass du beide Riegel schon einzeln ausprobiert hast und in verschiedenen Steckplätzen?


----------



## wullebob (20. Oktober 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Guck einfach bei CPU-Z nach, da steht die richtige Menge.



Wenn du dir mein Bild anschaust was ich dazu getan habe siehst du das ich schon über cpuz nachgesehen habe. Es werden ja auch 16 erkannt aber nur 8 verwendet


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Oktober 2018)

Bank Interleaving und Channel Interleaving
Hast du da mal was umgestellt im Bios?Nicht das der da nur bestimmte Ram Bänke nutzt.
Möglich auch das ein Slot nicht richtig funktioniert oder ein verbogerner Pin an der CPU oder Sockel.Weil ja auch nur Single Channel möglich ist.


----------



## wullebob (20. Oktober 2018)

Die Frage ist ja aber warum macht er das bei meinem Vater auch und warum läuft sein Ram nachdem meiner drin war genauso wie meiner?

Morgen kommt ein Kumpel vorbei mit 2 x 8gb auch von Ballistix zum testen mal sehen was da passiert!!


----------



## rschwertz (22. Oktober 2018)

Im BIOS Selbsttest werden 16 GB erkannt ?
msconfig (boot --> advanced options) starten - sieh nach ob das dort auf 8 GB begrenzt ist.


----------



## Takeda (22. Oktober 2018)

sind die Riegel auch in den richtigen Slots? Sind die Daten der Riegel genau gleich? Wenn die im falschen Slot sitzen, dann gibt es Probleme und, wenn die Daten nicht übereinstimmen, gerade im Dual-Channel gibt es ebenfalls Probleme.


----------

